# Within sight.



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been looking everywhere for clarification of "within sight". So far, I think I have figured out, that its only required for equipment. The panel I am installing, only has main lugs, but it is fed from a different room. I could not remember if this was a violation, and could not find any reason why this would not work in the code. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I was taught it means within 50 ft. and without dangerous obstacles between the equipment and disconnecting means


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I forgot to add that you're right, this just applies to equipment


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Article 100 Definitions*
*In Sight From (Within Sight From, Within Sight)*. Where
this Code specifies that one equipment shall be “in sight from,”
“within sight from,” or “within sight of,” and so forth, another
equipment, the specified equipment is to be visible and not more
than 15 m (50 ft) distant from the other.

*430.102 Location*
*(A) Controller.* An individual disconnecting means shall be
provided for each controller and shall disconnect the controller.
The disconnecting means shall be located in sight from the
controller location.
Exception No. 1: For motor circuits over 1000 volts, nominal,
a controller disconnecting means lockable in accordance with
110.25 shall be permitted to be out of sight of the controller,
provided that the controller is marked with a warning label
giving the location of the disconnecting means.
Exception No. 2: A single disconnecting means shall be permitted
for a group of coordinated controllers that drive several
parts of a single machine or piece of apparatus. The disconnecting
means shall be located in sight from the controllers,
and both the disconnecting means and the controllers shall be
located in sight from the machine or apparatus.
Exception No. 3: The disconnecting means shall not be required
to be in sight from valve actuator motor (VAM) assemblies
containing the controller where such a location introduces
additional or increased hazards to persons or property and
conditions (a) and (b) are met.
(a) The valve actuator motor assembly is marked with a warning
label giving the location of the disconnecting means.
(b) The disconnecting means is lockable in accordance with
110.25.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

oldschoolvdub said:


> I have been looking everywhere for clarification of "within sight". So far, I think I have figured out, that its only required for equipment. The panel I am installing, only has main lugs, but it is fed from a different room. I could not remember if this was a violation, and could not find any reason why this would not work in the code. Any help would be appreciated.


A panel is "equipment" per Article 100. Not all equipment requires a means of disconnect. Panels require overcurrent protection, but that can be located anywhere on the line side of the panel bus. There is no requirement of a "within sight" means of disconnect for a panel.


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

oldschoolvdub said:


> I have been looking everywhere for clarification of "within sight". So far, I think I have figured out, that its only required for equipment. The panel I am installing, only has main lugs, but it is fed from a different room. I could not remember if this was a violation, and could not find any reason why this would not work in the code. Any help would be appreciated.


50 ft "as the crow flies", with no obstacles blocking vision, would be a good way of determining if two pieces of equipment are "within sight".

If you have to walk through a gate in a chain link fence, that would still be OK. Because you can see through the gate.

Another example: suppose you have to walk 35 ft north, and then 35 feet west to get between the pieces of equipment (because you have to walk along a path of roof walkway pads). The two pieces of equipment are a net of 50 ft apart, and if they are visible from one another, it still qualifies as an example of "within sight".

What wouldn't qualify as an example of "within sight", is if you have to walk down two perpendicular hallways, because the opaque walls are in the way.


----------

